# Look the head on this one.



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

not at all
do u have a better pic


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

SharkAquarium said:


>


 Deff not a pygo, the head is too elongated. Some type of rhom (imo).


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Nope! I don't think it's a pygo


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Not pygo 
S. maculatus?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

S.Mac


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Not pygo
> S. maculatus?


 Damn Winkyee you beat me by a few seconds


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

it looks like a very nice maculatus


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

mac 100%, you can tell by the black fins


----------

